# ROAD TRIP FROM hOUSTON, TX TO NH



## smokinbbq2009 (Sep 6, 2010)

Road trip from Houston, Texas to Irving,Texas then home to NH. I have a open schedule with no time frame to get home ( almost) SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BBQ restaurants along the way. I was thinking I should go to 17th street in Murphysboro, Il. then I am open for suggestion.  My route takes me thru Memphis Cinncinati Cleveland but like I said I am open to just about anything and my route can be adjusted. Thanks in advance for all of the advice.


Anthony


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 6, 2010)

City BBQ Cincinnati, Columbus OH!


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you going through NC? If so, stop in Lexington, as you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 7, 2010)

Try this place. Lazy Bones Smokehouse. Clinton Twp. Mi.


----------



## Slow Poke BBQ (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow Back to the "Live free or Die" state. I am from NH originally. Where about are you going to in NH? I moved to Houston in 02 after leaving the military. Please keep up the posts. The wife and I are planning the same kind of road trip next year. Good luck.


----------



## Chiles (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm back to working in Columbus Ohio.  City BBQ is just about three miles from my office.  Lucky me!    Seriously, they are pretty good.

-Chiles


----------



## Goober (Sep 23, 2010)

In Dallas Sonny Bryan's Original location on Lemmon Ave. is rumored to be passable. In Foat Wuth Angelo's on White Settlement Road is popular and supposed to serve the most and coldest draw beer in town. They have also recently opened up a branch of Cooper's Old Tyme BBQ in the Stockyards. Fella who ate there said it was good but pricey. Their original location is in Llano and think they may have a branch around Junction. Another choice for Cowtwon would be The Smoke Pit on E. Belknap. Its called BBQ with a view cuz on certain days of the week they have ladies wearing skimpy halter tops exposing their bosoms somewhut. Its a hole in the wall type joint where the pimps and lawyers eat lunch. They have good smoked baloney sandwiches and french fries. On Fridays they serve double cut smoked pork chops that are supposed to be real good. Otherwise the food borders on inedible. By all means dont get the chopped beef. Was about the worst I ever had.  

Goober


----------

